# ANYONE??? Do the JR CIGAR TRICK OR TREAT package?



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just ran across their sales thread.
Is the box worth it ?
or 
Is it trash?

Someone musta tried it
Tom


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> I just ran across their sales thread.
> Is the box worth it ?
> or
> Is it trash?
> ...


I've never tried it before but I'm a sucker for mystery boxes... I ordered one :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

How many cigars are in the sampler?


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> How many cigars are in the sampler?


Hope this helps :ss

It's back! For the eighth straight year we give you the JR Trick or Treat Special! Our regular customers know what this means and I am sure they have been looking forward to it, but for those first-timers who don't know what it is, let me explain. Each Halloween season we gather a bunch of name brand cigars along with odds and ends that are taking up space in our warehouse, throw it all into a box, name it Trick or Treat, and sell it to our customers for one heck of a great price. We don't tell you exactly what's in it and you don't ask! Then when you receive the box and open it, you are pleasantly surprised and can't wait until next Halloween. The only catch is you have to act fast because this is such a popular item that we usually sell out of them in record time!
Every Trick or Treat 2008 will have an assortment of nationally distributed, top-premium handmade cigars from brands like Montecristo, H. Upmann, Romeo y Julieta, Don Diego, TTT Trinidad, Por Larrañaga and Santa Damiana - plus other cigar-related items we have laying around that we want to purge our warehouse of. The average value of this year's Trick or Treat Special is $130.00 (probably more with the "other stuff"), but it can be yours for the low price of just $39.95! Remember, all of these packages will not be the same but each one is more than worth it!
JR Trick or Treat Special
MSRP: $130.00+
JR Price: $39.95

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN from JRCigars.com!*


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

The sampler is a total mystery..
A BLACK BOX, as it were
Here's the link to it

MSRP value is $130 or more.
All boxes are different
Tom


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

So it may have one cigar, or it may have 20 cigars. Order and find out. That's some :BS in my opinion. Take a gamble if you want. JR has been a good vendor for me so far, but I'm not gonna put blind faith in them w/ my money.


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> So it may have one cigar, or it may have 20 cigars. Order and find out. That's some :BS in my opinion. Take a gamble if you want. JR has been a good vendor for me so far, but I'm not gonna put blind faith in them w/ my money.


I have read some reviews from people that ordered it last year and it seems that they received about 10-15 cigars, some cutters, lighters, some of them received cigar shirts/hats... pm me if you want a link to what people got last year.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not doing it. I ordered a sampler from another company and they were all dog rockets. I like to know what I am ordering.


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

I gave it a shot, I'll post what I got.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

hm. i think i might try this. im curious as to what people got last year.


----------



## liljohn (Aug 11, 2008)

Ordered mine today so I'll let you next week. They have always treated me right.:ss


----------



## Ob1kdanny (Oct 15, 2008)

i ordered mine yesterday, it seems like a good deal and a chance to try new stuff, instead of buying a box of some cigars you wont like, i like mysterys  lol cant wait to get it, ill post up also what i get when i receive my package


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll be at JR's later today, I wonder if they have these in their stores. If so, might just buy one. If they do and I do, I'll let y'all know what I get.


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

Since JR's is the king of dog rockets, I would bet this sampler is full of :BS.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

you can find the last couple of years info here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=113416&highlight=trick


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

Went ahead and ordered.
I'll post what I get.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Would love to know what you get.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Blazedup said:


> Since JR's is the king of dog rockets, I would bet this sampler is full of :BS.


:tpd: I tend to agree with this statement!


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

I just grabbed one as well... we'll see :tu

FWIW, here's what they sent me recently on another "mystery bag" style product:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=179739


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

neoflex said:


> :tpd: I tend to agree with this statement!


This seems to be some kind of consensus here...can anyone explain? From what I see as far as JR goes, they sell a lot of good (mostly Altadis) stuff for good prices. I would more quickly label CI as a king of dog rockets for all the poo sticks they peddle around all the time.


----------



## Cozy (Feb 4, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> This seems to be some kind of consensus here...can anyone explain? From what I see as far as JR goes, they sell a lot of good (mostly Altadis) stuff for good prices. I would more quickly label CI as a king of dog rockets for all the poo sticks they peddle around all the time.


:tpd: To me Jr's isn't bad, I think Thompson's takes KING of dog rockets


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

i'll have mine monday.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Moved to Retailers Forum as the original post discusses a retailer.


----------



## Chris. (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope you guys get yours soon so I can see what you got. I'm tempted to order this too.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I've got in on the Trick or Treat deal every year. But I'm passing this year just because my tastes are very specific. Previously I would have enjoyed a wide variety but now I find myself sticking to a handful of brands and trading or gifting all others.

If your tastes vary get in on it. You'll get a good deal. But if you are like me pass. Because chances are half the sticks will be mild, half will be medium, and the freebies will be stuff you won't use or in oddball sizes (like a polo in a small or a hat in a s/m).


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine should be showing up today


----------



## Random0813 (Sep 14, 2008)

I am in for one. I am still trying to figure out what my tastes are and from what I have read about these in past years there is typically a wide variety of some great sticks. I am really looking forward to coming home to a big ol' box of smokes on my doorstep!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Moved into general Cigar Discussion forum as per new policy.

madurolover


----------



## Guinness (Jan 16, 2008)

I have ordered the Trick or Treat special twice and been happy with it for the price. Last year it was more expensive, so I passed on it. I ordered it again this year. It is a great way to try different cigars. There are a few duds, but overall it is worth the price IMO. I believe it is sold out though.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

They are sold out. Curious as to what people got.


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

wcktalvrg said:


> pm me if you want a link to what people got last year.


Why wouldn't you just post the link?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

tonyrocks922 said:


> Why wouldn't you just post the link?


Agreed, just post it!!!


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

I just got mine it was a trick not a treat... I think it may go back...
Retail value doesn't seem to equal $130 as promised...
a bundle of 30 machine made small julieta reserve maduros, 4 pack of romeo vintage robustos, 4 pack of small reserve maduros in a tin, and the guide to cuban cigars book...
maybe 60 value if I walked into JR and selected these items myself...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

ncstogie said:


> I just got mine it was a trick not a treat... I think it may go back...
> Retail value doesn't seem to equal $130 as promised...
> a bundle of 30 machine made small julieta reserve maduros, 4 pack of romeo vintage robustos, 4 pack of small reserve maduros in a tin, and the guide to cuban cigars book...
> maybe 60 value if I walked into JR and selected these items myself...


ouch :hn


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

ncstogie said:


> I just got mine it was a trick not a treat... I think it may go back...
> Retail value doesn't seem to equal $130 as promised...
> a bundle of 30 machine made small julieta reserve maduros, 4 pack of romeo vintage robustos, 4 pack of small reserve maduros in a tin, and the guide to cuban cigars book...
> maybe 60 value if I walked into JR and selected these items myself...


The $130 is MSRP. I don't know what size RyJ Reserve Maduros you have, but MSRP for the Petite coronas is $4.25. 20x4.25=$85.


----------



## 1977topps (Jul 30, 2008)

ncstogie said:


> I just got mine it was a trick not a treat... I think it may go back...
> Retail value doesn't seem to equal $130 as promised...
> a bundle of 30 machine made small julieta reserve maduros, 4 pack of romeo vintage robustos, 4 pack of small reserve maduros in a tin, and the guide to cuban cigars book...
> maybe 60 value if I walked into JR and selected these items myself...


This was what I got and I'm less than thrilled.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

aich75013 said:


> The $130 is MSRP. I don't know what size RyJ Reserve Maduros you have, but MSRP for the Petite coronas is $4.25. 20x4.25=$85.


I checked the site...they are like 32.00 JR PRice and 60 retail (IIRC)


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> I checked the site...they are like 32.00 JR PRice and 60 retail (IIRC)


I thought he was talking about these:
https://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&itemcode=JU4
I guess i am looking at the wrong cigar. I did notice he said machine made.
Sorry.


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

aich75013 said:


> The $130 is MSRP. I don't know what size RyJ Reserve Maduros you have, but MSRP for the Petite coronas is $4.25. 20x4.25=$85.


According to JR website here is the msrp/selling price

complete guide to habanos 14.95/4.95
romeo reserve maduro no4 4 pack 18/11.95
petite maduros bundle of 30 48/31.95
4 pack of romeo and julieta vintage robustos, I couldnt find this online but I found a 5 pack for retail of 40, selling of 24, so doing the math 4 should sell for 19-20 and retail for 32.

So I come up with retail value of 112.95 and actual value of around 68. so not a horrible deal but I would rather have something else for the $40.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

I get mine tomorrow. 
I wonder if it will be the same.


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

aich75013 said:


> I thought he was talking about these:
> https://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&itemcode=JU4
> I guess i am looking at the wrong cigar. I did notice he said machine made.
> Sorry.


nope it's these petite lil fellas.

https://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&ItemCode=JUP


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

i bit on one of these a couple of years ago. i can't remember what exactly i got, but there were only about 3 cigars that were familiar to me that i would smoke. the rest were pretty much throw aways or give to non smoking friends. also got a "smokeless" ashtray. 
did i mention i only bit once??


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

ncstogie said:


> According to JR website here is the msrp/selling price
> 
> complete guide to habanos 14.95/4.95
> romeo reserve maduro no4 4 pack 18/11.95
> ...


I finally found the ones you were talking about. I didn't go down the list far enough.

I wonder what they would say if you sent them an e-mail that your total didn't equal $130 retail. Didn't they guarantee that you would get at least $130 in retail of stuff?

Actually I just read, and it said you should get an average value of $130. Oh well.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah, irodered thsi deal too and my co-workers are tellign me that the deal was much better in years past for only 10-20 dollars more...


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

I got mine today.

five pack of Trinidad Robustos
Trinidad Ashtray
4 pack of RyJ Reserve Maduro petite coronas
4 pack of RyJ 1875 robustos
The Cuban Cigars book

13 cigars. 2 things I didn't want. 

I should have known better.


----------



## Chris. (Oct 5, 2008)

I almost bought this. I'm glad I didn't.:hn


----------



## Random0813 (Sep 14, 2008)

I jumped on this after reading some of the posts about some of the previous year's haul. I really hope you guys just got a few bum packages (sorry) and I will be opening a box of gloriousness in the next few days...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Got mine....

4 R&J in a tin
4 TTT in a tin
5 torpedo sampler (primos)
10 moldy Santa Damianas.......

Dissapointed, kinda.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow...I'm getting nervous now. I like JRC, so I did some research on past years' takes and liked what I saw enough to order _*two*_ trick or treat packs..should be in tomorrow. What you guys have gotten so far has me in a bit of a sweat. Hopefully I'll have the odd humidor or giant box o' Gurkhas in mine! :ss

I'll post with my take.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Got mine....
> 
> 4 R&J in a tin
> 4 TTT in a tin
> ...


The wife read off what I got. Sounds like the same as yours. Mine are probably moldy as well.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i called JR 5 minutes ago about the moldies.....

They are putting a fresh 10 pack in the mail tomorrow and a return address stamp for me to send the other ones back... THAT is customer service


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

It's probably the usual. Half crap and half decent stuff.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is the price tally:
TTT Trinidad corona Cigars (4 in tin); JR Price: 16.95 Retail: 32.00
http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&ItemCode=TTTCOT

RyJ No.4 Cigars (4 in tin): JR Price: 11.95 Retail: 18.00
http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&ItemCode=JU4T

Santa Damiana Tubulares Granges (10): JR Price: 39.95 Retail: 55.00
http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&ItemCode=SDTG

Habanos Style Belicioso cigars (5 asst): JR Price: 29.95 Retail: 50.00
http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&ItemCode=SELBE

Complete Guide to Habanos cigars: JR Price: 4.95 retail: 14.95
http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&ItemCode=GUIDE
*

Total JR Price: $103.75
Total Retail Price: $169.95*


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

aich75013 said:


> Here is the price tally:
> TTT Trinidad corona Cigars (4 in tin); JR Price: 16.95 Retail: 32.00
> http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&ItemCode=TTTCOT
> 
> ...


I guess i made out then huh? Not bad for a 40 spot!


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> I guess i made out then huh? Not bad for a 40 spot!


wow this is way better than what they sent me. I decided to eat shipping and send mine back :2 I still like JR though I just don't know if I will buy a grab bag again, I'll proly stick to known samplers like the one nice deluxe herf pack I got from them awhile back.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

aich75013 said:


> Here is the price tally:
> TTT Trinidad corona Cigars (4 in tin); JR Price: 16.95 Retail: 32.00
> http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&ItemCode=TTTCOT
> 
> ...


Bah. I got everything above except the Santa Damianas (which I was actually kinda hoping to try)...instead I got what are clearly store counter top boxes of Clubmaster Fellows Black Cherry Cigarillos - 5 packs of 20 for a total of 100 (which I won't even open, let alone smoke). I can't even find these on JRC's site so I couldn't tell you how much they're worth. They're here though if anyone wonders about them: Pssst...But I can't show you cause they also sell Cuban Cigars <------------ EEP! Sorry, just did a Google for the one cigarillo, so I didn't even look at the rest of the site.

Here's what really toasts my foot though: Each box is supposed to be somewhat random, so I ordered two of them...and they sent me the exact same thing. In other words, I now have 2 books, 200 cigarillos, etc. :hn


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:r Nice Dave!!!


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Bah. I got everything above except the Santa Damianas (which I was actually kinda hoping to try)...instead I got what are clearly store counter top boxes of Clubmaster Fellows Black Cherry Cigarillos - 5 packs of 20 for a total of 100 (which I won't even open, let alone smoke). I can't even find these on JRC's site so I couldn't tell you how much they're worth. They're here though if anyone wonders about them: Pssst...But I can't show you cause they also sell Cuban Cigars
> 
> Here's what really toasts my foot though: Each box is supposed to be somewhat random, so I ordered two of them...and they sent me the exact same thing. In other words, I now have 2 books, 200 cigarillos, etc. :hn


Yep...just got mine today. And the same thing here...two books, etc. The belis look like they have some age to them and the tins of TTT look great. The book is cool but I have one so will re-gift this for Xmas. As to the cherry cigarillos....yeah.....still wondering about that one. :hn

On the whole, an ok deal. Last year was better tho...:ss

AdMR


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Bah. I got everything above except the Santa Damianas (which I was actually kinda hoping to try)...instead I got what are clearly store counter top boxes of Clubmaster Fellows Black Cherry Cigarillos - 5 packs of 20 for a total of 100 (which I won't even open, let alone smoke). I can't even find these on JRC's site so I couldn't tell you how much they're worth. They're here though if anyone wonders about them: Pssst...But I can't show you cause they also sell Cuban Cigars *<------------ EEP! Sorry, just did a Google for the one cigarillo, so I didn't even look at the rest of the site.*
> 
> Here's what really toasts my foot though: Each box is supposed to be somewhat random, so I ordered two of them...and they sent me the exact same thing. In other words, I now have 2 books, 200 cigarillos, etc. :hn


:r :r Even nicer.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

madurolover said:


> :r Nice Dave!!!





madurolover said:


> :r :r Even nicer.


Glad we're "making your night", Donnie!



:r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Heard from another that this year sucked.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

SeanGAR said:


> Heard from another that this year sucked.


I wouldn't say it sucked exactly, but on another thread in the jungle others got similar things, but all cigars, no cigarillos. The Beliciosos are all pretty decent cigars, imo. I've only tried the Trinidad once and it tasted like wet hair, so I'm eager to give it another chance.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> I've only tried the Trinidad once and it tasted like wet hair, so I'm eager to give it another chance.


I'm hoping I don't have a similar experience.

I'm happy with what I got, but i am glad there were no cigarillos.
As it was, my wife asked if the coronas were Ladie's cigars.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

aich75013 said:


> As it was, my wife asked if the coronas were Ladie's cigars.


 O_O :r!!!!!


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> I wouldn't say it sucked exactly, but on another thread in the jungle others got similar things, but all cigars, no cigarillos. The Beliciosos are all pretty decent cigars, imo. I've only tried the Trinidad once and it tasted like wet hair, so I'm eager to give it another chance.


Wet blonde hair or wet brown hair? Is hair like chocolate? I am bald as a baby, I wish I has tasted my hair before nature cruely took it away. Would my back hair taste similar?


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Just got mine in...

4 pack of romeo reserve maduro No. 5
4 pack of romeo and julieta vintage robustos
complete guide to habanos
Mild & Mellow sampler​
I'm not thrilled with it, but I don't feel completely screwed..


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Got mine....
> 
> 4 R&J in a tin
> 4 TTT in a tin
> ...


This is exactly what I got but also the Habana guide. I opened all the Santa Damiana and they were not moldy; I actually saw a little bit of plume on them. Still, I really wish they traded the Santa Damiana for some Trinidad Trinidadito Cigar's as I would love to have some short smokes. All the boxes and tin though had an amonia odor to them. Still, I don't think it was a bad deal for $40.


----------

